# Loose minerals



## goatkeeper2015 (Feb 10, 2015)

I have 2 pygmy goats a buck and a doe, the doe is pregnant. I'm not a 100% positive but I don't think either one it eating any of the loose minerals. That worries me especially for the pregnant doe. Mainly because I'm pretty sure her last owner didn't bother with loose minerals, and she growing babies. Should I be worried? Also they were eating Noble Goat feed which is medicated to prevent stones in a bucks bladder. So I kept them on the same feed. Will it harm a pregnant doe? These two are quite picky changing food will be difficult.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How are you feeding the mineral? Are you only putting a small amount out at a time?

The medication in the feed is for coccidia prevention but won't hurt the pregnant doe. Does the feed have ammonium chloride in it? That is the UC preventer.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine wont touch it if it sits for more than a few days. A buck I had never touched the stuff but I don't think he knew what it was before he came here so I wound up copper blousing him.
You could also try switching brands?


----------



## goatkeeper2015 (Feb 10, 2015)

I put the loose mineral in a 1 quart rubber bowl. Actually right after I posted this thread I went back out to the goat pen we are building a large goat shelter. The doe walked over to the bowl of loose minerals and took a couple of bites. So I think she will be ok.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What mineral is it? I'm glad she's eating some...


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

We mix a small amount in our feed to make sure they at least get some.


----------

